# Pritchard on Rudy: "He's coming."



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

> "The plan has always been to bring him over next season. That's why he slipped in the draft. A lot of teams want immediate help. Since we got Oden at number one, we were looking toward the future. We then put in a plan to get him over here next season. That hasn't changed.
> 
> "What has changed, is the way he has played in Europe this season. He's one of, if not the top player in Europe right now. Because of that, he's drawn a lot of European interest. Of course, it's already set in stone what we can pay him. In Europe, he's looking at, potentially, a three or four-year deal for maybe 25 million bucks.
> 
> ...


Here's the link: http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2008/03/pritchard-on-rudy-hes-coming.html


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

I thought this was interesting as well:


> "He's kind of this x-factor that's a little bit tough to describe. He's fearless, and is willing to take the big shots. That's what I like about him. *He doesn't know Nate, but what he does know, he likes. *
> 
> "You look at what Sergio (Rodriguez) did in coming over here. He was a younger player, playing the most difficult position there is. His book of work to that point was good, but not great. You look at Rudy, and his book of work is off the charts. He's playing at a very high level, on a good team, in the best league.
> 
> "Does he worry about coming over here? Absolutely. Every European player does. As soon as he gets comfortable, I really do think he has a chance to be a special player."


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

(Mr. Burns)

Excellent...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

All of that seems to contradict what Rudy said in his interview. Didn't Rudy say that no one has talked to him? Meanwhile, Kevin says he talks to him every week? Hmm..


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

rudy doesn't speak english he prob thinks its a telemarketer haha


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Great news. I dont want to sound like an ***, but I trust KP over a shady, possibly mistranslated version of what 'Rudy' said.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

translation we're going to get nike to offer his a contract :whistling:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

well thats a better start to my day then a cup of coffee. 

Rudy Roy Travis Aldridge Oden... putting the league on notice

STOMP


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

STOMP said:


> well thats a better start to my day then a cup of coffee.
> 
> Rudy Roy Travis Aldridge Oden... putting the league on notice
> 
> STOMP


:cheers:

GREAT READ! It sure gets my hopes up. 

I love KP's confidence and the fact that he's pretty candid. My man crush on KP grows every day. :biggrin:

crowTrobot brings up a good point. Nike and Adidas will obviously offer him more $$$ if he's playing in the NBA.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> crowTrobot brings up a good point. Nike and Adidas will obviously offer him more $$$ if he's playing in the NBA.


What about Microsoft? :angel:

STOMP


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I would be interested in knowing what the average NBA player with a European fan base does make from a shoe endorsement from Nike or Addias. Obviously Yao wouldn't count becuase we are talking about billions of Chinese people, but does anyone know how much a shoe/apparel contract is in Spain vs the US? (Not taking into account the weak dollar vs the Euro) Soccer contracts over there are huge but what about basketball players?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

:yay:

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Actually now that I click into Barrett's blog, he amended the money quote after he relistened to the interview, based on the comments below the blog post. Here's the new money quote:



> "What I'll tell you right now is that *Rudy is confident*. There's no doubt about that. You're going to see him next year in a Blazers' uniform, and he's going to take some shots that you'll go- 'I can't believe he shot that-' and he's going to make some of them. He's kind of this x-factor that's a little bit tough to describe. He's fearless, and is willing to take the big shots. That's what I like about him. He doesn't know Nate, but what he does know, he likes. "


Quite a big difference from "Rudy is coming."

I'm still holding out hope.

-Pop


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome. Great news. 

I really hope we don't mess aroun dwith our team then. Can you imagine how much envy we get from around the league with these players? and then iwth Oden and Rudy comin' in... possibly 2 of the top 5 rookie's next year.

I'd want to add a young PG, with great defense ability. Let him backup Blake and learn next season, and then take the reigns. Every day that passes just makes me not want a trade. Just let us stay the same.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

_You're going to see him next year in a Blazers' uniform, and he's going to take some *shots* that you'll go- 'I can't believe he *shot* that-' and he's going to make some of them. He's kind of this x-factor that's a little bit tough to describe. He's fearless, and is willing to take the big shots._

Substitute the word "pass" for the word "shot" and you have KP's quote about Sergio when we first got him.

Rudy will rot on the bench under Nate for the same reason. Nate dislikes creativity and improvisation, and the "risks" that accompany it (in his mind, anyway).

I think the reason we don't hear much from KP lately is he's busy scouting young, daring, successful coaches for this team.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I trust what KP says... so I now think that Rudy is coming over next year. Although IMO, it seems like KP doesn't know himself if Rudy is coming over for sure, but he thinks he can talk him into it once he goes over to Europe. I bet a Nike contract will be the deciding factor here.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think Rudy will be here next year and I don't place a lot of credibility in one interview, there are more factors for him to come over than for him to stay IMO....


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> _You're going to see him next year in a Blazers' uniform, and he's going to take some *shots* that you'll go- 'I can't believe he *shot* that-' and he's going to make some of them. He's kind of this x-factor that's a little bit tough to describe. He's fearless, and is willing to take the big shots._
> 
> Substitute the word "pass" for the word "shot" and you have KP's quote about Sergio when we first got him.
> 
> ...


You're not REALLY trying to compare Sergio to Rudy are you? Rudy is a MUCH better player than Sergio. Sergio doesn't even start on his national team and he averages about 10 minutes per game. I guess Nate coaches the Spanish national team now, huh? 

Or is it that both coaches recognize that Sergio can't shoot and turns it over too much?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^defense is his worst flaw, imo. If he was a lockdown defender he would get much more PT, with his ability to create. But he is such a liability on defense, and then no defender even gets near him on offense, they play him for driving, so they help in the post, which makes him another liability.

Turnovers happen though, he is just trying to create.

I jsut hope Rudy realized that Sergio is not gettting minutes because his play, not because Nate doesn't like him. We are deep at the PG position. Rudy is a SG who is better. I mean come on...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> Well I trust what KP says... so I now think that Rudy is coming over next year. Although IMO, it seems like KP doesn't know himself if Rudy is coming over for sure, but he thinks he can talk him into it once he goes over to Europe. I bet a Nike contract will be the deciding factor here.


I listened to the interview last night and agree that I don't think KP knows himself what Rudy is going to do. 

I think that last line that was highlighted is more KP demonstrating his optimism of the situation. It was in the context of MB egging KP on about his powers of persuasion and KP talking about how he will visit Rudy with all the bells ans whistles and then adds he will come.

I like the Nike thought, how about away around the rookie cap is Rudy becomes a sponsor for charter communications . . . a 25 million dollar deal over 5 years should match any euro salary. : )


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Fork said:


> You're not REALLY trying to compare Sergio to Rudy are you? Rudy is a MUCH better player than Sergio. Sergio doesn't even start on his national team and he averages about 10 minutes per game. I guess Nate coaches the Spanish national team now, huh?
> 
> Or is it that both coaches recognize that Sergio can't shoot and turns it over too much?



I don't think he was comparing the players, he was comparing how he thinks Nate will use them, or not use them. I don't think there's any comparison myself though, if Rudy comes over, he'll see good consistant playing time, even as a rookie. I don't know if he'll start, but he brings just what this team needs. 

But I'm still not completely sold Rudy will come over, although if there's anyone who can sell him on coming over it's Pritchard.



MARIS61 said:


> Nate dislikes creativity and improvisation, and the "risks" that accompany it (in his mind, anyway).


While I think that's overstating things a weeee bit, it is a little odd - He seems to prefer to play Jack who's play results in all the same "risks", but hardly any of the creativity. Go figure. 

I'm holding out hope it's all part of a master plan to keep Jack's trade value as high as possible. I don't dislike him, I just don't think he fits.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

> What I'll tell you right now is that Rudy is confident. There's no doubt about that. You're going to see him next year in a Blazers' uniform, and he's going to take some shots that you'll go- 'I can't believe he shot that-' and he's going to make some of them.


I also cringed when I read that. I can't even fathom Nate not trying to beat that out of him. Nate loved Roy from the get-go, partly because, even as a rookie, Roy was always 'under control' and never took 'bad' shots. (Yes, I know Roy is an all-star, duh, that has nothing to do with my point.) Nate loves Jack, who as ProZach alludes to, makes more actual mistakes and bad plays on the court than any other player, but Nate seemingly feels "safe" with him -- I can only imagine because Jack doesn't (can't) do anything flashy. 

I'll take a creator who makes positive things happen, and live with the mistakes that go with that, over someone who rarely adds anything positive and makes just as many (or more) mistakes, thank you very much. I doubt Nate will like Rudy's style one bit, and there may not be room for it in our offense. However, when he does get here, I just don't see how Nate will have any choice but to play him. I really doubt we'll have a better option.

And the bit where Rudy: "doesn't know Nate, but what he does know, he likes." That just comes across like pure Pritchard BS. The kind of sales job KP is going to lay on Rudy to convince him to come over. Long Live KP!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't think Nate likes Jack as much as ya all bashers make it sounds, its just besides Roy we have some of the worst guards in the league and Jack is just the best of that crap group so he gets minutes by default.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

ZackAddy said:


> All of that seems to contradict what Rudy said in his interview. Didn't Rudy say that no one has talked to him? Meanwhile, Kevin says he talks to him every week? Hmm..


Pritchard said he talks to Rudy's *agent* every week. I don't think Pritchard is fluent in Spanish anyway and it is tricky to use a translator on a phone call.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Draco said:


> I don't think Nate likes Jack as much as ya all bashers make it sounds, its just besides Roy we have some of the worst guards in the league and Jack is just the best of that crap group so he gets minutes by default.


Blake?

STOMP


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Chalupa said:


> Pritchard said he talks to Rudy's *agent* every week. I don't think Pritchard is fluent in Spanish anyway and it is tricky to use a translator on a phone call.


I didn't know that. I thought he talked to Fernandez every week. That makes a BIG difference. The agent, of course, puts a positive spin on what Pritchard hears. And Pritchard puts a positive spin on what he tells the Oregonian. So we, the end users, are blinded by the light that streams through two distorting lenses. We're looking into the Sun of optimistic propaganda.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

STOMP said:


> Blake?
> 
> STOMP


A great 3rd string PG, a mediocre backup PG, but a horrid starting PG.

You could make the argument either way of who's better between Blake and Jack, point is the both suck and only get minutes because we have nothing else.


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

Fork said:


> Sergio doesn't even start on his national team


I am not trying to argue that Rudy is a much better prospect or player than Sergio, or that Sergio is not a very good player at this point for this team, but bringing up the whole "he doesn't even start on his national team" argument is pretty lame... Spain is the reigning world champion, Sergio is only 21 and they have Calderon and another veteran PG.


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

Draco said:


> A great 3rd string PG, a mediocre backup PG, but a horrid starting PG.
> 
> You could make the argument either way of who's better between Blake and Jack, point is the both suck and only get minutes because we have nothing else.


So Blake is a 3rd stringer? A mediocre backup PG? I suppose you could name 15 backup PGs better than him then...

He is not a starter on a good team, I'll give you that, but calling him a 3rd stringer is pushing it, I think.

He is a solid point guard on this team. Shooting 42% on 3s with 4.9 AST to 1.3 TO playing 29 MPG next to Roy, I'll take that from a backup PG.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^i'm with you. I really think Blake is good. What a great backup PG. He was brought here to backup Jack, and then outplayed Jack (people say Jack did it to himself more, which he did, but Blake also outplayed him) and was put in the starter role.

He is VERY smart, a good shooter, and doesn't turn it over. a very solid PG. I can see him being our backup on a championship team. 3rd string? yea right. What a waste of a good player.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> translation we're going to get nike to offer his a contract :whistling:



That explains the Larry Miller signing.


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey here is an interesting link to watch : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL-jNsQ88VA English comments btw, 5;50 min


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Chalupa said:


> Pritchard said he talks to Rudy's *agent* every week. I don't think Pritchard is fluent in Spanish anyway and it is tricky to use a translator on a phone call.



Kevin Pritchard played in the spanish league, he knows spanish, so i would trust that quote ;P


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

You can watch today Joventut - Akasvayu live at 20:00 CET (3:00 pm ET)http://www.justin.tv/baloncesto 

Ricky Rubio and Rudy vs Marc Gasol, probably the best three players in the ACB (Splitter is fourth atm ;P) The link should work... at least does it for the spanish.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I watched the fourth quarter only, but Rudy's smarts shined through. The way he gets up the floor quickly, and the way he moves without the ball is impressive. Tough game for DKV, though.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Draco said:


> A great 3rd string PG, a mediocre backup PG, but a horrid starting PG.
> 
> You could make the argument either way of who's better between Blake and Jack, point is the both suck and only get minutes because we have nothing else.


Blake is a mediocre starting PG, how can you justify calling him horrid? He's a good 3pt shooter, doesn't commit turnovers, very solid defender and plays within the offense. You could argue that Jack is better than Blake, but you'd lose, because Blake is obviously better.. Jack shouldn't even be playing PG, he's a small SG.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Is there any skill in which Luke Ridnour is better than Blake? Both are tireless, but Blake is the better shooter. Neither takes it to the basket much. For both, it's controversial that they start.


----------

